# How bout dem Cowboys?



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife just called to say she got us tickets for Sunday's battle between the mighty Cowboys and the New York Gnats! They are great seats from one of their vendors. I am so pumped I can hardly stand it. We will be heading out at about 7:00am Sunday morning. I just had to let someone know.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

go giants


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

You lucky dog, my brother got tickets from his inlaws im so jealous


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That should be one helluva grudge match game as long as Yoko Romo (Jessica Simpson) stays home. You lucky dawg.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Are you gonna try to sneak that 300 in to the game? Good luck and congrats on the tickets.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Good for you.. Worth the drive. Rich


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd rather take a barb in the shin than cheer for the cowgirls!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

green for lp


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if something comes up and y'all can't make, i'm not doing anything sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Gator...I am with you, "How bout them Cowboys!!" The salth2o's aren't going to the game, but will be decked out in Cowboy blue on Sunday, grillin' and cheering them on to VICTORY!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sure you wouldn't rather be at BBSP Sunday morning?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well LP, I really hope you get your wish and take that barb in the shin I love all of you haters. That's one of the joys that gets me up every morning just listening and reading all of the Cowboy Hater stuff. I'm sorry you are not part of America's Team but hey, hopefully you have some little secondary team that you can pull for and call your own. If it's the New York Giants, sorry about that. There's always next year. 
I don't even think I will be taking a camera. Maybe the P&S but that's it if that. I will be too busy yelling and screaming as little Eli runs around like a chicken with his head cut off and shows himself to be just the average QB that he really is. Our defense is going to shred him and his pitiful little dream of being like his big brother. I figure he will probably throw two picks and have two fumbles before the end of the first half if he's lucky enough to make it through the first half. It is going to be a great day and just one more step towards our ultimate goal. Championship. It has been too long without one and we are back for an extended stay once again. I have spoken.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

GN , thats some pretty big talk, you related to Cowboy Bill?


----------



## Fishindean (Jan 2, 2008)

Cowgirls are going to lose


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't think I have any relatives named Bill but all true Cowboy fans are one big happy family so if you look at it that way I guess I am related. I am just a true fan and have been since my very first game in 1968. It was a pre-season, meaningless game between the Cowboys and the Packers in the Cotton Bowl. I watched Don Meradith and Bart Starr and have been hooked ever since. Win or lose they are my team and I will always have faith in them and will never ever let even a hint of the thought that they might lose enter into my head. Even during that awful 1-15 season when Troy first came to the team I figured them to win every week. That's just how it is. And as for the Giants, they are division foes so it is only natural to hate them completely and wish for nothing but bad things for them in their games. We are going to spank them and slap them around like the punks that they are. They will slink back to New Jersey and think for the next 6 months what could have been. Then we will do the same to whoever is next...hopefully the Packers again. And in the big game, if the Patriots happen to make it there, we will emerge victorious there as well. The Pats are not unbeatable like some people seem to believe. On any given Sunday. If anyone can stop them it is Dallas and that is exactly what I am expecting. NFL Films is capturing it all right now. After the season you will be able to purchase the DVD that shows every glorious step taken in this year's championship drive. It is going to be awesome.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry gater, I am an oilers fan, and a fan of the texans. so bash me if you want. I do applaud your devotion to the cowboys, I feel the same way about the texans. I do hope the giants put a beaten on the cowboys, but I have a feeling it will be the pats and cowboys in feb.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's ok too. I only bash the other NFC East teams I live in Houston and am a Texan's supporter as well. They are my hometown and AFC favorite team. I even had season tickets. But whenever they play Dallas, there's no question who I want to win. I am just looking forward to a very good and exciting game...which we ultimately win.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would love season tickets, my wife and I get to go to about 1-2 games a year. we have so much fun, it takes up the whole sunday. good times


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Sure you wouldn't rather be at BBSP Sunday morning?


I'll probably be at BBSP on sunday morning....


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Gator_Nutz...

How bout them EAGLES!!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Hey Gator_Nutz......*HOW "BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!!!

*I too will be at home decked out in Cowboys Blue....griilin, chillin, and having a few cold ones.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

We're heading out the door now to head to the headquarters of my wife's company. That is where our tickets are waiting. We will then be doing a little tailgating with all of her uppity up muckity mucks before heading in for the game. Our tickets were upgraded by the way because of a no-show. We are now sitting on the 30 yard line, 30 rows up from the field. I am pumped.
Oh yes, I plan on streaking across the field at the two minute warning so be sure to watch the game. You won't be able to miss me. I will be the big fat naked guy with the Nikon around my neck. GO COWBOYS!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

:rotfl: :birthday2 :bounce: so how was the game??????? lol how bout them cowboys, go g-men go g-men lolololol, nothing buy love, but I hate the cowboys


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Crow can taste pretty good if you cook it right.Romo was in slo-mo today.


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

I can't get over the way Jerry Jones did Mr. Tom Landry. Go Giants!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

No Comment


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> No Comment


You and me both. :hairout:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

No comment??? Bet that was a nice ride home, you know, looking forward to the Super Bowl and such.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

bigwahoo said:


> I can't get over the way Jerry Jones did Mr. Tom Landry. Go Giants!


*Amen! When Jones is gone, I will root for Dallas.*


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The Giants are who we THOUGHT they were. If you want to crown them then go ahead and crown their a**! But the Giants are who we thought they were. And we let them off the hook. 

The Giants didn't beat Dallas. Dallas beat Dallas. But a loss is a loss and if you feel good about your chances then that's good for you. You're dilusional but that's another story. We will just have to regroup and get stronger for next season. I am looking forward to some heads rolling and some new blood from the upcoming draft to fill the gaps that obviously exist. Dropped passes, stupid penalties, bad play calling, and everything else that was wrong about yesterday is what beat Dallas. The Giants didn't play a big role in the whole thing. It could have been just about any other team and the results, with an effort like ours, would have ended the same. Good luck beating Green Bay though. You're going to need it. That is if you are really a Giants fan and not just another of the usual, boring, sad haters that really have no team to call their own that just badmouth Dallas for the sake of it. No matter how long this great game is played, Dallas will always go to more superbowls (8 so far) and win more (5 by the way) than the Giants will ever be able to imagine. It's just like the stock market. You have to look at things over the long haul and the bigger picture. Making decisions based on the short term will break you. And if you are able to do that, you will see that comparing the Dallas Cowboys to the New York Giants is absolutely absurd. We lost. They won. Wooptydoo. The Giants are just annoyances that have to be swatted away every 20 years or so and put back in their places where they will stay, at the bottom, for another 20 years or so.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

In advance...please forgive me.I'm sorry but I just can't leave this one out there.

Should I refer to you as Jessica from now on?


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

fishinfella said:


> *Amen! When Jones is gone, I will root for Dallas.*


Sorry, no room at the inn for bandwagoners like yourself.

Jerry saved the franchise from being split up by the creditors that owned it and from a coach who the game had passed by.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

cant blame it on jessica this time, romo made some good plays they just got beat by a better team. man waht a great game


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

How Bout Dem Cowgirls! 

11 Years And No Playoff Win Wow! Money Well Spent Coach Jerry And Please Stop Telling Me About Your 5 Rings, I'm A 49er Fan And The Steelers Can Say The Same Thing......

Thank You Jessica..... I Know You And Qb Killa T.o Are Front Runners, So Now That The Girls Are Done We Know You And Romo Are Done So Can You Please Turn Your Attention To Mr.rivers And Or Eli I Have A Few "freindly" Wagers On The Pats And Packers...lol


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Boy!!! Yall sure have been drinkn alot of haterade!!! The BOYS will be back!!! and they did lose to a better team !!! THEMSELVES!!! It will be a different story next year!!So yall make sure yall have yall's popcorn ready! GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------

